# who has biggest caribe



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I have one about 11 inches, pushing 12, does anyone have any bigger? Also, what is the largest in captivity?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Im hoping to get some big ones in the new year, have you got any pics of yours? Plus did you buy it that large?

Cheers


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Mines 12.5"TL. It has been measured, there is bigger ones 14"-15".


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Luciano said:


> Mines 12.5"TL. It has been measured, there is bigger ones 14"-15".


 Luciano's is fuqin huge. They are in a 125 (i think) and the tank looks small.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

pics


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> pics


Here u go:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Cute little bugger Luciano...hahaha!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Luciano, has your biggest cariba shown signs of losing its humeral spot being that big?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

That a pretty big cariba


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> Luciano, has your biggest cariba shown signs of losing its humeral spot being that big?


It doesn't have a humeral spot it's already gone.

Here's a pic to show that it's no more:


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

How long did you have him for and at what size did you get him at? When did you notice that he was losing his spot? Just curious to know around what age and size caribas lose their spot...


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> How long did you have him for and at what size did you get him at? When did you notice that he was losing his spot? Just curious to know around what age and size caribas lose their spot...


I've had it for 3 months now Bry had it for like 2 years Wayne Mah had it for I don't know how long. My 9.5" -10.5" er's spots are fading and almost gone to. So probably around the 9"+ mark they start to fade, also each Cariba could loose them at different times, each fish is different.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info! BTW, what happened to your avatar? I've always enjoyed looking at her while going through posts


----------



## PIKEFISH (Jun 30, 2003)

I have two caribe- not big one's by yall's standards- like 6" and 8" - but my 8"er has a very faint spot- and it was dark when i got it- probably 6.5"- sometimes its visable- sometimes not- heres an old pic

http://www.arofanatics.com/members/pikefish/caribe/

old pics bigger now- but alone


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice cariba both of you
dixon


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Luciano caribe are huge...Biggest that i have seen

how long have you had your caribe pikefish?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

10 inche...







nice caribas L..


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

I hope mine get that big...and i can get a bigger tank for them...if i win big in vegas in two weeks i know what i am buying. lol


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

after losing that humeral spot how can u tell its a cariba??????????
i dont want mine to lose it it looks cool


----------



## PIKEFISH (Jun 30, 2003)

I've had mine for a few months- they've really changed since i got them- bulkier, heads turned yellow, just a major body change

from looking at pics- a caribe without the spot- is still very different looking than a red- their heads and jaws are just blockier


----------

